# is it possible to use racoon as VPN masquerade proxy ?

## reddwarf

Hello,

Quick question about the racoon VPN (ipsec-tools) :

I'm wondering if I can use a standalone install of racoon to act as a vpn proxy

where a client's traffic would be routed through ?

The dedicated server is located in a data center,

only want to use it as a secure gateway in scenarios where i'm connected to an insecure WIFI or so

So can racoon do the job alone (with help of iptables -j nat or /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward)

or do I have to setup a IPSEC > L2TP/PPP chain ?

Thanks

----------

## truc

I can't say for sure since i've not done this, but I think it depends on how you configure IPSec 'link'   if you configure it in transport mode then I think you can use the like to route whatever you want.

i'd be glad if you could describe what you did once you get it working!

----------

